# Husband refuses to talk to me



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

What do you do when your husband refuses to communicate with you about things related to your children? My husband left me after cheating on me and he now refuses to see me in person or take any of my phone calls. Sometimes he will answer texts and emails and sometimes not. It is extremely difficult to operate this way as parents. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

You can't make someone talk to you.

Sounds like you are now a single mother and he isn't interested in kids.

That's so sad but it happens. My sisters ex remarried and had very little to do with their daughter after that.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

There's really no way to force him to communicate with you. Often the ex wants nothing to do with the former spouse --- even at the expense of the children.

If you feel you should, then keep trying to communicate but don't be surprised if he continues to act the way he's acting now.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

What's the custody agreement?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

You can't force him to communicate. Believe me-I've tried. You need to operate as though you are the sole parent. Send him the communications necessary to keep him informed about the children, nothing more. This will prevent and claims of parental alienation later on. I'm not sure how old your kids are, but if they ask about dad, tell them he can't talk to them now. If they ask why, be honest and say you're not sure. Leave it at that. It sucks. but so does D.


----------



## specialplace (Aug 18, 2012)

We have not been to court yet for a custody agreement, but currently he sees his son about two days a week. He just refuses to communicate with me about schedule changes, etc. My son is 14.


----------



## Jntrs (Feb 13, 2013)

if he refuses to communicate with you, then as bad as this sounds use your kid to communicate with him, i dont see other way around this, if he doesnt comply then its time for him to be out of your life and your son's for good

i dont communicate with my ex, if so, i rather do it through text and its for my kids matter only other than that i rather not talk to her at all, some might say its immature but i cant to be nice even if i try


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

Explain "use your kids".


----------



## Ano (Jun 7, 2012)

Your son is old enough to let him know the schedule. Until you guys go to court, there's not much you can do.


----------



## Jntrs (Feb 13, 2013)

06Daddio08 said:


> Explain "use your kids".


He's 14, he can pick up the phone and call his father, then again im different


----------



## smallsteps (Feb 23, 2013)

I rarely speak to my ex - kids are 23-20&15. He deals directly with them when it comes to getting together. Let him deal directly with your 14 year old & let your son run their plans by you.


----------



## arked (Mar 2, 2013)

If your son is able let him communicate schedules nothing more. I do not think your x's behavior will not play well in court. I hope your son is not suffering with this. Sorry you are here.


----------

